# ahhhh snakessss!!!!!



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Killed this one in bw today a little after noon in the middle of a dim rd. My gf is 5'2 just for reference she still looks taller than espo tho if u ask me.jk


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

That is my kind of snake, DEAD

Kevin


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

A member found this one on a road in our lease today too


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hed be a lil longer but notice his head is gone. He had nine rattles


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

must be the warm weather, if it were cold they would be in the den somewhere.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Killed this one in bw today a little after noon in the middle of a dim rd. My gf is 5'2 just for reference she still looks taller than espo tho if u ask me.jk


Lol...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Great! IM already in blind now I see this! Time to put feet up

Stalking my dinner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you gonna eat that snake?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool snake! But just so you know rattle snakes are a protected species on the WMA and they are illegal to kill.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> Are you gonna eat that snake?


Nope


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> Cool snake! But just so you know rattle snakes are a protected species on the WMA and they are illegal to kill.


I dont really care how protected they are im gonna shoot every one of them I see.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes sir. If I see a snake it's dead. It could be protected by God . If it's near me it's dead.

Stalking my dinner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Also they may soon be protected everywhere else. Several months ago there was a notice by the USFWS for public comment regarding listing the eastern diamondback as a protected species....across it's entire range I believe. 

I used to be a snake killer myself...at least venemous species....then I starting thinking that here I am making the decision to go into their domain yet I am going to hold them accountable for a decision I did not have to make. Now I leave them alone and let them have their space. Afterall, they do serve a purpose as a predator of rodents. I'm not trying to chastise you or anyone else for doing this...it's just my opinion.

The only critter I have an all out vendetta against is a wild hog. These animals are not native to the southeast no more than kudzu or cogon grass. I feel no obligation to eat every single one that dies on our property no more than I feel obligated to eat a mouth full of kudzu or any other invasive exotic plant before it is sprayed with herbicide.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

So the only good snake is a dead snake? Ever kill an Eastern Indigo Snake?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

"If it's brown it's down." "If it slithers it's shot." Both shallow philosophies that are excellent poster board material for your greatest rivals the anti-hunters and radical environmentalist that if given the chance would force each and everyone of us to live in a wildlife preserve and swim and boat in an aquarium (i.e. The Gulf of Mexico)


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, but if I come upon a snake, regardless of the size, I wouldn't have time to shoot it as I would probably be high tailing it the opposite direction emitting some kind of high pitched noise.. You guys keep killin' em for me. I don't really mind...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not really sure why everyone is so scared of snakes? Sure they can kill you but it's not like they are out to get ya. I think snakes are awesome. If I see a snake I just move out of its way and it moves out of mine.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> I'm not really sure why everyone is so scared of snakes? Sure they can kill you but it's not like they are out to get ya. I think snakes are awesome. If I see a snake I just move out of its way and it moves out of mine.


Yea but if u took a kid hunting and a snake bit them I bet u would start killing every one u seen too.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

So skullmount......I would give anyone a pass on killing the snake that bit their child but to go on an all out war against all snakes because you and your child happened to walk up on one that bit either of you is inexcusable. The vast majority of times venomous snakes are killed because people walk up on them. I challenge anyone to find a situation where a rattlesnake went looking to bite a human. I doubt you will find it. A better scenario would be to take the opportunity to teach your child about snakes that can harm you and those that do not. Show him/her the difference between a venomous snake and one that is not. Talk to them about conditions where these snakes might be and what to look for if you see a snake. Talk to them about how corn snakes, oak snakes, and others help keep pesky rodents in check and that they are totally harmless from a venom standpoint. But also tell them diamondbacks, copperheads, coral snakes, and moccassins also eat rodents but they can really hurt you if they are bothered or even accidently disturbed. Kingsnakes and indigo snakes even will eat venomous snakes that so many people are scared of yet these kingsnakes and indigoes often fall victim to someones axe, bullet, or machete just for being a snake and being there. Some people find it easier to kill than to educate....which is kind of sad. You don't have to have some "love affair" with snakes...just give them their room and they will leave you alone.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

nastukey said:


> So skullmount......I would give anyone a pass on killing the snake that bit their child but to go on an all out war against all snakes because you and your child happened to walk up on one that bit either of you is inexcusable. The vast majority of times venomous snakes are killed because people walk up on them. I challenge anyone to find a situation where a rattlesnake went looking to bite a human. I doubt you will find it. A better scenario would be to take the opportunity to teach your child about snakes that can harm you and those that do not. Show him/her the difference between a venomous snake and one that is not. Talk to them about conditions where these snakes might be and what to look for if you see a snake. Talk to them about how corn snakes, oak snakes, and others help keep pesky rodents in check and that they are totally harmless from a venom standpoint. But also tell them diamondbacks, copperheads, coral snakes, and moccassins also eat rodents but they can really hurt you if they are bothered or even accidently disturbed. Kingsnakes and indigo snakes even will eat venomous snakes that so many people are scared of yet these kingsnakes and indigoes often fall victim to someones axe, bullet, or machete just for being a snake and being there. Some people find it easier to kill than to educate....which is kind of sad. You don't have to have some "love affair" with snakes...just give them their room and they will leave you alone.




:thumbup:


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> So skullmount......I would give anyone a pass on killing the snake that bit their child but to go on an all out war against all snakes because you and your child happened to walk up on one that bit either of you is inexcusable. The vast majority of times venomous snakes are killed because people walk up on them. I challenge anyone to find a situation where a rattlesnake went looking to bite a human. I doubt you will find it. A better scenario would be to take the opportunity to teach your child about snakes that can harm you and those that do not. Show him/her the difference between a venomous snake and one that is not. Talk to them about conditions where these snakes might be and what to look for if you see a snake. Talk to them about how corn snakes, oak snakes, and others help keep pesky rodents in check and that they are totally harmless from a venom standpoint. But also tell them diamondbacks, copperheads, coral snakes, and moccassins also eat rodents but they can really hurt you if they are bothered or even accidently disturbed. Kingsnakes and indigo snakes even will eat venomous snakes that so many people are scared of yet these kingsnakes and indigoes often fall victim to someones axe, bullet, or machete just for being a snake and being there. Some people find it easier to kill than to educate....which is kind of sad. You don't have to have some "love affair" with snakes...just give them their room and they will leave you alone.


I dont kill all snakes just poisonous ones I know most snakes are good. But im still gonna kill every rattler I see.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I dont really care how protected they are im gonna shoot every one of them I see.


 
Man you sound like a real outdoorsman. Aren't you also the one that said you'll drive down the closed roads because you're too lazy to drag a deer out? Blackwater sure needs a lot more people like that...


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Skullmount.....apparently you still did not get my point. So YOU are going to kill any of the above mentioned venomous snakes because YOU walk up on it in the woods? That's ridiculous!! It reminds me of something my graduate major professor told me...."try as hard as you can to make a difference, but eventually you just have to let some SOB's just die ignorant". So be it.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Stumpknocker said:


> Man you sound like a real outdoorsman. Aren't you also the one that said you'll drive down the closed roads because you're too lazy to drag a deer out? Blackwater sure needs a lot more people like that...


Stumpknocker....you have to realize that his comment is a perfect example of why the white-tailed deer, wood duck, wild turkey, and several other important game species were nearly extirpated not to mention even some non-game species that were actually wiped from existence. 

No regard or concern for ones actions or responsibility coupled with a "healthy" disdain for authority.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> Stumpknocker....you have to realize that his comment is a perfect example of why the white-tailed deer, wood duck, wild turkey, and several other important game species were nearly extirpated not to mention even some non-game species that were actually wiped from existence.
> 
> No regard or concern for ones actions or responsibility coupled with a "healthy" disdain for authority.


Yall give me a hard time about killing snakes but look how many other pff members have killed snakes this past weekend and not one comment has been said on any of their threads.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

No doubt they are reading your thread. Don't take it to terribly personal. I am just having a difficult time trying to understand your logic as well as everyone else that "just kills snakes because they see 'em in the woods". 

When I was working on breeding bird surveys at a commerical hunting venture near Vicksburg, MS in the bature lands of the MS River I came across a canebrake rattlesnake curled up next to a long. One of the prettiest snakes I have ever seen...my first canebrake actually. I took a look at the snake...even got a picture and then went on my way to my next point count station. When I met my work partner later on that morning back at the 4 wheeler I told him about it and the first thing he said was "did you kill it?" That question coming from another individual also pursuing a secondary degree in wildlife biology/management. Of course I did not kill it because it was causing me no harm and I had no reason to mess with it. Furthermore a closer examination of the picture later on indicated the snake had glossy eyes which meant it was about to shed and probably would not have wanted to be bothered anyways.

Believe me....I am not without "sin". I killed a 5 ft diamondback probably 10 years ago while on my way out of the woods from a bow hunt. The snake was laying across my trail and I did away with it. I still have the skin in my closet. That was my first and last rattlesnake kill and will not do it again. I don't have a problem with them. I stay away from them and do my best to avoid them if I am in their habitat. I definitely do not walk blindly through a stand of palmettos. I always check my deer blind out before getting to cozy. I am precautious and aware of my surroundings. That's just my philosophy. You have your own. I think I have said enough for you to understand mine. I would like to understand where you are coming from as well but the philosophy of "there is a venomous snake, let's kill it because it could bite me" just doesn't give me a whole lot to work with.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

nastukey said:


> No doubt they are reading your thread. Don't take it to terribly personal. I am just having a difficult time trying to understand your logic as well as everyone else that "just kills snakes because they see 'em in the woods".
> 
> When I was working on breeding bird surveys at a commerical hunting venture near Vicksburg, MS in the bature lands of the MS River I came across a canebrake rattlesnake curled up next to a long. One of the prettiest snakes I have ever seen...my first canebrake actually. I took a look at the snake...even got a picture and then went on my way to my next point count station. When I met my work partner later on that morning back at the 4 wheeler I told him about it and the first thing he said was "did you kill it?" That question coming from another individual also pursuing a secondary degree in wildlife biology/management. Of course I did not kill it because it was causing me no harm and I had no reason to mess with it. Furthermore a closer examination of the picture later on indicated the snake had glossy eyes which meant it was about to shed and probably would not have wanted to be bothered anyways.
> 
> Believe me....I am not without "sin". I killed a 5 ft diamondback probably 10 years ago while on my way out of the woods from a bow hunt. The snake was laying across my trail and I did away with it. I still have the skin in my closet. That was my first and last rattlesnake kill and will not do it again. I don't have a problem with them. I stay away from them and do my best to avoid them if I am in their habitat. I definitely do not walk blindly through a stand of palmettos. I always check my deer blind out before getting to cozy. I am precautious and aware of my surroundings. That's just my philosophy. You have your own. I think I have said enough for you to understand mine. I would like to understand where you are coming from as well but the philosophy of "there is a venomous snake, let's kill it because it could bite me" just doesn't give me a whole lot to work with.


geeeeeezzzz please get off your high horse. people do not want to walk through the woods and get popped in the calf by a rattler. if you're as educated as you let on then you know there's an awful lot of those every year, all over the place. if one is killed, that's one less we have to worry about. the species is not gonna go extinct by deer hunters who happen upon them in the woods. you don't wanna kill 'em - fine then don't. but you just admitted you have and the main reason for not now is some holier than thou "you're in their domain" crap. man and snakes are not equals. i would agree with your thought process if you were talking about 2 people, but not snakes. and i would agree there's no sense in killing, say a king snake or a black racer. but venomous snakes on a road or a trail that could cause harm to a person walking by - yep, it's gone.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> No doubt they are reading your thread. Don't take it to terribly personal. I am just having a difficult time trying to understand your logic as well as everyone else that "just kills snakes because they see 'em in the woods".
> 
> When I was working on breeding bird surveys at a commerical hunting venture near Vicksburg, MS in the bature lands of the MS River I came across a canebrake rattlesnake curled up next to a long. One of the prettiest snakes I have ever seen...my first canebrake actually. I took a look at the snake...even got a picture and then went on my way to my next point count station. When I met my work partner later on that morning back at the 4 wheeler I told him about it and the first thing he said was "did you kill it?" That question coming from another individual also pursuing a secondary degree in wildlife biology/management. Of course I did not kill it because it was causing me no harm and I had no reason to mess with it. Furthermore a closer examination of the picture later on indicated the snake had glossy eyes which meant it was about to shed and probably would not have wanted to be bothered anyways.
> 
> Believe me....I am not without "sin". I killed a 5 ft diamondback probably 10 years ago while on my way out of the woods from a bow hunt. The snake was laying across my trail and I did away with it. I still have the skin in my closet. That was my first and last rattlesnake kill and will not do it again. I don't have a problem with them. I stay away from them and do my best to avoid them if I am in their habitat. I definitely do not walk blindly through a stand of palmettos. I always check my deer blind out before getting to cozy. I am precautious and aware of my surroundings. That's just my philosophy. You have your own. I think I have said enough for you to understand mine. I would like to understand where you are coming from as well but the philosophy of "there is a venomous snake, let's kill it because it could bite me" just doesn't give me a whole lot to work with.


I also stay away from them and this snake is in a spot I hunt frequently and almost every weekend I have a kid hunting with me. I sure as hell dont want him biting my nephews or cousins because even if they wear snake boots a snake that size isnt gonna strike their boots its gonna most likely get their thighs. But this is my first snake ive ever killed and only the second snake ive ever seen in bw.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

How can you have an issue with killing an innocent rattle snake while, at the same time, killing an innocent deer???


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

trubio007 said:


> How can you have an issue with killing an innocent rattle snake while, at the same time, killing an innocent deer???


shoot in another thread there's reference to shooting someone's dog that ventured onto his lease.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Your better off killing Dogs, Bees and Spiders!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> geeeeeezzzz please get off your high horse. people do not want to walk through the woods and get popped in the calf by a rattler. if you're as educated as you let on then you know there's an awful lot of those every year, all over the place. if one is killed, that's one less we have to worry about. the species is not gonna go extinct by deer hunters who happen upon them in the woods. you don't wanna kill 'em - fine then don't. but you just admitted you have and the main reason for not now is some holier than thou "you're in their domain" crap. man and snakes are not equals. i would agree with your thought process if you were talking about 2 people, but not snakes. and i would agree there's no sense in killing, say a king snake or a black racer. but venomous snakes on a road or a trail that could cause harm to a person walking by - yep, it's gone.


K-Bill......You're ridiculous. I'm not on some high horse. I never equated people to snakes. You quoted my entire post but I am fairly certain you didn't read it or maybe there is a comprehension problem...don't know. I never mentioned two people....I never mentioned two snakes. I was talking about a single snake that in any time could be walked up on in the woods and a hunter that simply perceives it as a problem and kills it rather than leave it alone to do its thing. The original poster clarified his position and that is all I hoped to gain from even posting here in the first place. To use your logic anything that is lesser than a human is not worthy of existence and should be eliminated. No I am not one of these psychos that believe animals are equal to humans or that we evolved from a lesser organism. With that said there is responsibility placed on us as human beings to be good stewards of all that we have been given by God....that would include finances, family, and the wonderful natural world around us. So when I walk through the woods now and I come across something that I perceive as a potential harm me I stay out of its way...I mean after all I am supposed to have a higher order of thought or reasoning, right? As for you, go ahead and kill all you want...non-stop......while you're at it let's have open season on deer, ducks, turkey, squirrel...there are so many of them...they will never go extinct. Slot limits on redfish...who cares...catch and keep.....snapper, grouper size limits?....you're kidding me right? I should be able to keep any and everything....afterall the dolphins will just get it when I toss it over board....oh wait..maybe if we also killed the dolphins.....your philosophy has been tried in the past and it was an epic failure. But hey....why should I care...you don't have to answer to me. Good day!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope I didn't come across as giving you a hard time. Just letting you know if Johnny law pulls up you didn't kill that in bw lol. I've killed a few rattlers in my life around the house because that's where I would be most off guard about snakes never seen on in BW and I can understand your kid situation. Just don't want you to get in trouble with the law trying to protect your nephew.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> shoot in another thread there's reference to shooting someone's dog that ventured onto his lease.


Please if you are going to quote me do so in context....the dog was a pit bull that came after me. Show at least some credibility on your part.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Is it that time of year already for our annual shoot or don't shoot the snakes thread!!!!! I guess so.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

nastukey said:


> Please if you are going to quote me do so in context....the dog was a pit bull that came after me. Show at least some credibility on your part.


maybe it's happened more than once, but here is the quote i was referring to. no mention of a pitbull coming after you.

"but if a hound dog comes on our property let's just say there is a good chance all that the owner will ever see of their dog is the collar."

i'm not responding to your first response to me. it's not worth the time to discuss when you're response to my saying deer hunters will not make the ratttlesnake go extinct is all of a sudden i don't believe in game management, seasons, limits, etc. what a joke.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

trubio007 said:


> How can you have an issue with killing an innocent rattle snake while, at the same time, killing an innocent deer???


The state of Florida sets up guidelines for harvesting a game animal such as the white-tailed deer as a way to help maintain a healthy population. There is something called the biological carry capacity. The BCC describes the maximum population size of the species that a habitat can sustain indefinitely. If you have to many animals the habitat may suffer and ultimately the animals will die off anyways. Regulated hunting allows for hunters willing to pay a fee to access the resource and perhaps remove animals from the population that might die otherwise while following guidelines set up by their respective state. Sustainable harvest is the key. Some species of wildlife will sort of control themselves by curbing reproduction in times of food stress but it is my understanding that this is not so common among WTD. As a result when populations increase beyond what a habitat can sustain the animals may suffer from starvation and disease. This may not happen as much here in FL where it is green pretty much year round but in other areas deer have been found dead of natural causes with full stomachs because the population had eaten all the food that they could actually benefit from and were forced to eat foods they really could not utilize simply to satiate their hunger. As for why I hunt deer.......I enjoy the experience of being in the outdoors and viewing wildlife whether I see an animal I can harvest or not. I likewise enjoy the time spent preparing food plots and other habitat management that in no way guarantees me I will even see much less harvest an animal during the season. Ultimately if I am fortunate enough to harvest a deer I or my family consume the meat (like so many other people on here) and it's so much more than a "trophy" of which I post a photo of it laid across the hood of my truck on a forum such as this and then toss in the road side ditch as wanton waste. If these people ate the snakes there wouldn't be that much a problem....otherwise it's wanton waste.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> "but if a hound dog comes on our property let's just say there is a good chance all that the owner will ever see of their dog is the collar."


The key word here is "IF".....I never said I had shot someone's hound dog. I said if it happened.....that is what they could expect. A hypothetical situation...need a definition. Once again a misquote...a misunderstanding...general lack of common sense..or something.


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

A Good Snake is A Dead Snake! :thumbup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

nastukey said:


> The key word here is "IF".....I never said I had shot someone's hound dog. I said if it happened.....that is what they could expect. A hypothetical situation...need a definition. Once again a misquote...a misunderstanding...general lack of common sense..or something.


oh yeah boss, no i get the whole IF thing. IF i see a rattlesnake i'm gonna send him to hell by whatever means i have available. have a good evening.

by the way - you gotta wonder about a guy that would shoot a hound dog for running onto someone else's property. and then judges others for shooting a rattlesnake.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> I hope I didn't come across as giving you a hard time. Just letting you know if Johnny law pulls up you didn't kill that in bw lol. I've killed a few rattlers in my life around the house because that's where I would be most off guard about snakes never seen on in BW and I can understand your kid situation. Just don't want you to get in trouble with the law trying to protect your nephew.


No man I knew where u were coming from. And I left the snake in the woods for the buzzards


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

forget it.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

If you are simply a shooter well you might not care but if there are any serious outdoorsmen/women interested there is a good book you should check out called "Where the Wild Things Were". Can't remember the author right now but it is a good read.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

a snake tricked adam and eve.. they are the devil "in the water boys mom voice"


----------

